# Protecting fish when bug bombing the house



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

My aunt wants to bug bomb the house while we're gone over the holiday. I am totally against this but it's not my choice. My tanks are in my room, so I was planning on shoving a towel under the door and covering the edges of the door in painter's tape. Will this be enough to keep the fumes out and protect the fish? Should I cut apart a giant garbage bag and tape that around the entire door?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would also turn off the filters.

How many days will you be gone?


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll be gone 6-7 days. I can take my 5.5 gallon to a friends house if absolutely necessary but but the 20 gallon is too much of a pain to move, which is why I was hoping I could find a way to completely seal off my room


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

When I bug bombed I cut off the filters and covered the tanks with a towel so I would think your plan should work. Can you leave a window open or, at the least, cracked?


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I was going to ask similar question because my partner and I will be moving soon and it's a regular requirement from our real estate since we also have a cat and a dog


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

No I won't be able to leave the window open. No one will be coming to check on the house the entire time we're gone, so my aunt wouldn't be ok with that. I don't think I'm comfortable turning off the filters for a week because I don't want to mess up the cycle and kill my cories. If it was only for a few hours I would totally do that, but a week is scary.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm wondering how you would go about this too I have fish all over the house and I've refused to let my ex/house mate bug bomb until I'm able to move. But he's getting more and more insistent


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

All I did was turn off the filters and cover the aquariums with plastic and a towel. It didn't hurt any of the fish for however long it was recommended to wait until opening doors and windows.


----------



## altheora (Jul 23, 2016)

Be careful to turn off the AC/heat in your house, too. There's no point blocking the door if it's all just going to go through your vents, anyway.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

Due to poor planning and no time to buy bug bombs it'll be postponed until we get back thankfully. Crisis averted. 

Vents aren't a problem in this house. It's old so all we have is a heater in the living room.


----------

